# 1930's Hensel Artist Neck reset



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Posted this over at Acoustic Guitar Forum, as well. 

Well, it's time. I knew it needed a neck re-set when I got it. A little cracking of the wood in the back (with Oasis humidifier) has me worried. So taking the Hensel in for the restoration.

One guy quoted me $400 for the re-set, then $200 minimum for fret work... He was creeping over $700 when I left, but he seemed genuine. Another guy here I think is good, and I believe will do it cheaper. I also have a fair bit of trust in him, as he repaired a broken headstock on my Alvarez for $125, and did a fine job. This reset/et al is a big expense. I've wondered if it's worth it. But with tax season on the horizon, and the actual investment potential of the instrument (though I intend on keeping/playing it)... 

This old parlour guitar is Adirondack Spruce top, mahogany sides... Brazilian rosewood fingerboard... chunky neck... original bridge is split/lifting a bit. Neck and saddle original. What to expect from an 80 year old guitar. Anyway, wish me luck. I'll post some photos "before and after". Any advice prior to taking the plunge, "I'm all ears"!
__________________


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Man, it depends! It sounds like it has sentimental value or you wouldn't consider it. If you think you will continue to play it, and enjoy it, more so than a new $700 dollar guitar than I say go for it. If not, then hang it up as art work.
I bought an old ovation guitar that the wood top was so bad on, the strings were an inch above the fret board lol. I decided to mount it on my office wall and call it art  

if you go for it good luck! And post some pictures for sure.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Mark Trites said:


> Man, it depends! It sounds like it has sentimental value or you wouldn't consider it. If you think you will continue to play it, and enjoy it, more so than a new $700 dollar guitar than I say go for it. If not, then hang it up as art work.
> I bought an old ovation guitar that the wood top was so bad on, the strings were an inch above the fret board lol. I decided to mount it on my office wall and call it art
> 
> if you go for it good luck! And post some pictures for sure.


See link below. I knew a lot about the Hensel prior to purchase (Goodwill pickup). 

New here with a few questions

Here's what it should sound like, "finished". Note the artist here is not someone I know much about. But it's the same guitar, restored. Go to about 3:00 minute mark - gives details on the actual guitar.






Thanks for the response, by the way. I see you are finding gens in thrift stores yourself! Lots of fun.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah, I have found quite a few guitars on the cheap. Going to attempt neck reset on a couple, and fix another one. Thrift shops are great! Great sounding guitar, hope all goes well with whoever you go with


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

I wish I could do neck resets! If I was my son's age... I'd learn to be a luthier. He's a viola player. We have a friend who's a violin luthier south of here. A visit to his shop is so relaxing! My son wants one of his violas... 

Perhaps someday, my son can make his own. Like my wife, and at least three of my four kids... He's handier than dad!


----------

